# The Animal in You test and correlation with MBTI



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

*INFJ - Beaver* (Said I might also be Penguin or Owl)
Reliable - Ethical - Judgemental

*Beavers are the workaholics of the animal world.* No animal personality places more emphasis, nor derives more self-esteem than beavers do from their careers. They can be found at all levels of the working world, though they perform best in unsupervised positions that require serious responsibility. This makes them ideal for roles as a ship's captain, naval officer, judge, accountant or bank manager. As a handyperson they have no equal: If asked to fix a chair, they'll build one from scratch.

*Organized and structured, their determined attitudes spill over into all aspects of their busy lives and they plan for the future almost unconsciously. Decisions made regarding their relationships, careers and families are methodically and practically prepared, and they are most comfortable at work or ensconced in their fastidiously decorated homes.* In their spare time, beavers love to busy themselves around the house or tend their precisely manicured lawns.

It is arguable, however, whether the beaver's complex home-building skills require intelligence or simply instinct, much as a bird builds a nest. Today it is generally believed that the beaver's intelligence is overrated: though they will purposely fell trees to build dams, they are often killed by their poor lumberjacking skills.

*While others are playing, beavers are usually hard at work.* They are well prepared for any eventuality and their homes are well stocked with spare water, emergency radios and survival kits. Even the beaver is not sure why it spends such energy in securing its home, but it instinctively feels more comfortable when it does.

Beaver personalities come in all shapes and sizes. *Generally in good physical condition, they find time to keep fit even with their busy work schedules. Their conscientious attitudes makes them dependable as friends and a commitment from a beaver is like money in the bank.*

--

The description is okay. I guess my only issue with it is that the description is very sensor-y; I think it was written to cater more to a xSTJ. Some parts are quite accurate, though. 
I bolded the bits I thought were definitely me


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

I got Wild Cat.

"But might also be" a Sea Lion or Zebra.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

My result:

*BAT*
- Artistic, Reflective, Unpredictable
- Careers & Hobbies: Psychiatrist, Artist, Social Worker, Writer, Musician, Socializing, Philosophy
- Celebrities: Nostradamus, Gypsy Rose Lee
This is a decidedly nonconformist creature, for as an airborne personality, the bat tends to look down at the conventions of the ground animals. And yet, since it is not a true bird and has not mastered the art of smooth controlled flight, it often appears awkward in social situations (hence the phrase "acting batty"). But as compensation for this social ungainliness, many bat personalities sport a built-in radar which enables them to intuitively read the motivations of others.
Identifying bat personalities is not difficult. Being nocturnal creatures, they come alive at night and can be spotted in underground clubs or dimly lit bars. They prefer the sanctuary of dark clothing and dark corners, and you'll never see a bat sporting a heavy tan. These are intelligent, spiritual, creative individuals who use their full range of senses (other than their poor eyesight) to carefully navigate their way through life.
Bats have a habit of flitting in and out of social situations, swooping down to interact briefly with others before quickly flying off to resume their bat lives. Unassertive and aloof, they'll take flight at the first hint of a confrontation to seek comfort in their personal spaces, generally decorated in unusual but expressive ways.
A sixth sense gives bats a number of advantages in their work, and their insightful nature enables them to understand others better than they understand themselves. This intuitiveness makes bats excellent psychiatrists, psychologists, social workers and palm readers. They respond poorly to direction however, and function best as a sole practitioners in their own business. Preferring to work at night and sleep by day, a bat's job must be flexible enough to accommodate these unusual hours. A creative streak often finds them in the design and architectural fields, and their unique relationship with dark caves makes you a natural archeologist or spelunker.
Although the bat's spiritual side is always on display, they are not overly emotional. Because of their unusual and sometimes awkward approach to life they can sometimes have difficulty finding companions. However, bats respond well to anyone who shares their philosophical perspective, and they love spending long hours in deep conversation. Once they have successfully located a partner, bats prove to be both dependable and committed companions.

Other possible results: *Swan,* *Snake

_____________________________

According to this thread, a lot of INFJs tend to be Bats.*


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

I got shrew, and I'm leaning towards ESFP


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

INTJ: Wild Cat

Attractive, Spiritual, Sexy, Autonomous, Uncommitted.

"Of all God's creatures, there is only one that cannot be made slave of the lash. That one is the cat. If man could be crossed with the cat it would improve the man, but it would deteriorate the cat." ~Mark Twain

Wildcat personalities do not differ substantially from their domestic cousins and exhibit the aloof behavior that is common to all felines. With their well-deserved reputations as creatures of comfort, wildcats jealously guard their independence while indulging in the finer things in life. Attractive, solitary, creative and curious, these individuals are quite happy to observe the world from a distance.

The wildcat would never take a conventional route and prefers to explore life from off the beaten track, relying heavily on its instincts and powers of observation to guide it safely through the jungle. Its air of indifference and need for privacy keeps it on the outskirts of society, but its love for comfort always brings it back.

Exceptional personal hygiene is a hallmark of the wildcat personality, and from their hair to their fingernails they are immaculately groomed. Shopping for clothing or personal-care items spices up long, dreary days.

When someone wrongs a wildcat, they make it their business to even the score. Displaying superb patience, wildcats will even wait years for the right moment. When the occasion comes to strike, they gather all their force and attack. In the face of a ferocious display of hissing and blustering, their surprised victim has little chance of escape.

The wildcat differs from its lion relatives in its approach to its social structure. With an aversion to the complex family organization of the lion, the wildcat finds freedom and self-indulgence to be far more compelling. As a natural explorer it disdains staying in one place for long, preferring the freedom of solitary roaming in exotic locales. This wanderlust makes it ideal for a career as a travel agent, explorer, mountain climber, researcher or writer.

Although wildcats are uncomfortable performing in front of large groups, their grace and lithe bodies make them natural dancers or gymnasts.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm an ISTJ. 

You are a Bison!
Above average size 
Courageous 
Stable 
Reliable 
Predictable 
Uninspiring

Scientific Name:
Bison bison

Collective Term:
A convention of bison

Careers and Hobbies:
Accountant 
Politician 
Lawyer 
Manager 
Banker 
Judge 
Long walks 
Chess
Golf

Celebrities:
Al Gore 
Bob Dole 
Gerald Ford

The bison is a pragmatic, strong shouldered individuals who excel in the art of compromise. They are resourceful and dedicated to the pursuit of success.

As is typical of a herbivorous personality, the bison is a resourceful, determined individual with a strongly conservative bent. Not one to rock the boat, it avoids drawing attention to itself while it quietly goes about it business.

The stoic bison is deceptively intelligent, although most of the time its mental processing is done behind the scenes. Bison allow situations to unfold as they must without feeling the need to change the flow of events, all the while watching thoughtfully behind an implacable exterior.

As a migratory animal, bison love to travel and do so in large, organized groups. They are often seen in popular vacation spots, herding around local landmarks before stampeding off to the next predictable tourist trap.

No one would ever accuse bison of being handsome; they have plain, placid faces that are difficult to remember, and their staid temperaments complement their looks. Although their large frames can handle any physical confrontation, they would never go looking for trouble.

Conservative and fearful of change, bison steer clear of radical ideas that might engender a shift in the social order. Righteous indignation is a hallmark of a bison temperament, and they are determined to maintain their status in the workplace hierarchy.

By keeping a low profile, the bison's reputation as a methodical plodder often elicits unkind remarks from jealous associates. As a consequence of this backbiting, their implacable expressions sometimes mask a deep seated inferiority complex.


----------



## INeedToProcrastinate (Oct 22, 2014)

INTP: Wild Cat
Pretty accurate I'd say. I might also be a Mountain Goat or Otter


----------



## rainrunner (Jul 15, 2014)

INTJ: Otter. 65% accurate.



> Otters are petite, engaging creatures overflowing with positive energy. Intelligent and bright, they are also popular, eminently lovable and display the highly developed social skills that typify the small carnivores. Otters mix easily with a wide range of animal personalities.
> 
> Lazy? Let's just say easily distracted. Life has so many diversions for the otter that it's impossible to predict how it will fill its day. But when an otter gets focused on a problem, its keen intelligence rises to the challenge and it will not give up until the nut is cracked.
> 
> ...


----------



## empyrealstar (Oct 26, 2014)

INFP baboon.

Aah, the lighter side of the animal kingdom. It takes brains to be quick witted and amusing and the baboon has plenty of them. But, these are also affectionate creatures, and if you were to watch a family of baboons at play, you'd be struck by the relaxed attitude and the constant touching that goes on between them. There is also a very clear hierarchy in the baboon family. Parents rule the roost, ever ready to teach and chastise misbehaving youngsters, and the husband assumes his role as dominant male. But the ideal of all work and no play makes the baboon's skin crawl, so games and lighthearted fun remain the primary focus of its genteel life.

Baboon personalities come in all shapes and sizes, but are usually powerfully built smaller individuals with bright appealing eyes. Intelligent and shrewd, they are highly adaptable individuals, and as students of the lighter side of life there is nothing they enjoy more than indulging in complicated practical jokes or impromptu comedic performances.

Arguably, they are neither handsome nor plain, and their robust personalities are engaging and charming. Little value is placed on physical exertion and they have a tendency to gain weight in later life. Their most noticeable physical characteristic is an elastic and expressive face, and with their animated communication style they delight in being the center of attention.

Intensely social animals, they work hard to maintain their large, well-run families and insist on order in their households -- brooking no disagreement from their mates or children. They'll never back down from a physical confrontation, although they are rarely aggressive towards members of their own family. When threatened, they are formidable fighters and even larger animal personalities think twice before initiating conflict.

Disdain for physical work leaves them dissatisfied with manual labor unless it contains a strong creative component. In fact, the Kung people of Southern Africa believe that baboons are able to talk but are careful not to let people hear them, lest they be made to work. However, their curious nature makes them perfect for investigative work or journalism. Ultimately however, they only find true happiness when performing as comedians or actors. They function best during the daylight hours, preferring to spend nights quietly in the company of their family.

I could also be a porcupine or an otter. Not really what I expected to be honest, but hey!


----------



## atenea (Sep 14, 2014)

INFP- I got Bat, but I might also be a Beaver or a Snake


----------



## Vincisomething (Aug 4, 2014)

The link you provided gives you a page not found error. You have to delete "/test.php."


For the record, I got wild cat. Looks pretty good. But I could also be an otter or a swan.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

INFJ - OWL

The owl is the tranquil face of the bird personalities. A creature of great integrity, its quiet demeanor accords it an air of mystery and diffidence. It is known as the serene, wise observer of human society. Always well groomed, it is a noble individual with elegantly chiseled features that border on the fine edge of beauty and homeliness. Its large eyes are often framed by handsome eyeglasses.

Owls have developed quite a reputation for intelligence, but it's really their calm and insightful nature that gives this impression. Instead of an intellectual approach to life they use their deeper spiritual senses to guide them, and like their nocturnal cohorts, the bats, have a deeply philosophical bent.

Spending much of their time in solitary pursuits, owls like to hole up in a quiet working environment and venture out only when necessary. They are not a playful creature. Only engaging in exercise and sport in order to keep physically fit, they avoid the more gregarious animal personalities like dogs, dolphins, and sea lions.

Owls are not without their assertive side however, and they won't hesitate to use their razor-sharp tongue to settle an argument. Never the aggressor in a confrontation, they fight only when their survival or honor is at stake and have no desire for a prolonged or physical struggle. Owls espouse nonviolence, think logically, and argue persuasively.

As an astute observer of human nature, owls are eminently suited to be judges or diplomats. Their trustworthiness and dependability find them in positions of responsibility, perhaps as bank managers, heads of state, or religious leaders. A conscientious worker, an owl takes responsibilities seriously, and when it accepts the burden of public office it does so with the grace and skill typical of the species.

With an enormous capacity for hard work, owls achieve great things in almost any field they choose. This success doesn't always translate into financial rewards, but invariably satisfies their need to impart their wisdom to others.


----------



## gracemontez (Nov 28, 2013)

Porcupine- INTP.

Porcupines are physically small individuals with an over-abundance of attitude. Probably due to their lack of self-esteem, they have a tendency to seek comfort by putting others down and wit, sarcasm and ridicule are the primary weapons of its oftentimes disagreeable personality. Its reputation as a backstabber is somewhat undeserved, although it has no problem with gossiping about friends and foe alike.

In defense of the porcupine's actions, its barbs are not designed to cause permanent harm. Instead, they're intended as a preemptive attack to protect its own sensitive feelings, and if anyone is wounded by its thorny words the porcupine is quick to come to its victim's aid.

Like other rodent personalities, porcupines are opportunists and are resourceful and creative in their endeavors. Adept at taking advantage of others' mistakes, they are the first to jump on the bandwagon when an opportunity arises.

With their consciously minimalist lifestyle, porcupines' financial needs are limited to the bare essentials of living and their homes are unadorned but functional.

Unambiguous loners, porcupines prefer jobs that reward individual effort and avoid manual labor or work that demands mental concentration. However, if it's lucky enough to find a job that requires a biting tongue, it performs above the call of duty.

The porcupine displays the characteristically sharp mind and opportunistic lifestyle of the rodent personalities, but unable to function successfully in social situations it is limited in its career choices. Of course, a job like postal worker, DMV employee, and IRS agent, matches its prickly personality perfectly.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Snake - enfp


----------



## Paxis (Jul 21, 2013)

INTJ - Bat


----------



## krabkrab (Oct 20, 2014)

I got bat and it said I could also be a mountain goat, I read both of them and they're both pretty accurate in their own ways, but neither of them fits 100%

So naturally I look up the other animal types, and man am I glad they have their own categories because that really saves a lot of time for me because there are groups of animals that I so obviously am _not_

...And yet I looked at most of them anyway. And it was all short versions of the descriptions and I really wish they could just give a full description for every animal and give each animal its own page.

But the test was pretty accurate with the animals it gave me. If I had to go with one animal, it would be the bat, because that's what the test gave me in the first place, and the bat just resonates more with me. Also bats are my favorite animals so there's that.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

INFP Wildcat. 

But I don't understand.


----------

